# Supermarket Chains in BeNeLux and Germany



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

This years continental visit will be taking in Luxembourg, Germany, Netherlands and Belgium.

When in France I tend to prefer LeClerc or Carrefour but don't know much about the chains in the other countries, I prefer to do a bigger shop (ok, buy beer and wine) whilst transiting between sites and just top up locally for the fresh stuff

I'm aware of Markthauf (?) supermarkets in Germany and of course Aldi and Lidl, can anybody give me some advice on the better supermarkets in these countries (e.g. the ones with the best choices, most branches etc). I'm not necessarily interested in the cheapest.

If it helps the major stops will be Luxembourg, Koblenz, Delft and Bruges if you've got any specific recommendations.

TIA

MrWez


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

In Holland you'll find C1000 or Albert Heyn and in Bruges ( I take it you'll stay at camping Memling) you'll find Carrefour on the main road before turning for the campsite.

Hope this helps.

Maddie


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

We have found the REWE supermarket chain to be pretty good, especially for fresh veg. Lidl and Aldi have never really floated my boat, but we found REWE a pleasant experience. The staff seem to be more friendly too.

By the way, don't forget that all bottles from alcohol and soft drinks include a deposit whether glass or plastic. So take them back to the supermarket for more beer tokens.

Sandy

edit. I forgot to say that AFAIK the REWE chain is only in Germany.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*supermarkets*

If you go to Brugge, there are several on Maalsesteenweg, en-route to camping Memling. There is a Carrefour there too.

There is also a much bigger Carrefour just on the outskirts of Brugge as you head anti clockwise on the ring road towards Zeebrugge.

There are more Carrefours all over Belgium.

Beer Bottles and Crates are charged at around 10cents a bottle and crates up-to 5 Euros.

TM

PS: I like Carrefour the best.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Certainly in the North of Germany, where I spend a lot of time, there are numerous Netto Stores. In my opinion better than Aldi and Lidl.

In the main, the Germans tend not to do super stores, like we do, though the likes of Real, can be found near to the bigger towns and cities.

None of them sell fuel that I know of, which is probably why fuel is not discounted in Germany.


Pete 8)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Nettorama are in the Netherlands as well.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*http://www.delhaize.be/nl-be/languagepage*

These too!

As I mention above, one in Brugge


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For Germany we tend to use the larger REAL outlets and I always get orders to pull in when we see one.
Others that we have used in the past are REWE, they also own Penny Market outlets which are a bit like Aldi and Lidl's.
Marktkauf are ok but we found a lot of their outlets seemed a bit scruffy but things might have changed.

For the smaller supermarkets, try Edeka, they are widespread across Germany.
You will also see a lot of Kaufland signs, they sell food but a lot are more like a department store and many are within town/city centres and are not always motorhome friendly parking wise so bear that in mind.

Pete


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Rewe is good as is Penny (the newer ones can be very good). But I'm happy with Lidl (or Co-op in Switzerland).

Hope this helps.


Simon


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We liked the REWE ones and they took credit cards.
We also found larger Famila ones on the outskirts of several cities more like Carrefour. They had a whole aisle of bottled veg sauerkraut etc
 

We tried to find a REWE using our satnav POIs on the edge of Kiel and after a tortuous drive around industrial estates found it was just a small mini market in the middle of a housing estate

Steve


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks all and yes we will be staying at Camping Memling.

So it looks like I can find Carrefours in Belgium (hurrah)! REWE, Penny and REAL are recommended in Germany and in the Netherlands keep an eye out for Delhaize, C1000 and Albert Heyn.

This is the sort of stuff you don't get from tourist websites and guides, just the ticket.

Thanks also for the reminders on the deposits on bottles etc.

MrWez


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

besides those already mentioned supermarkets , we have (especially in northern Germany) numerous EDEKA-Supermarkets.

Jan


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I like conrads for the techie bits and pieces.


----------

